# Best way to heat tarantula tank?



## jaywolves90 (Jun 21, 2010)

Hi people

Just wondering, what do you think the best way is to heat a small mexican red knee tarantula enclosure?

Some say heat mat under the tank covering a small area and some say a heat bulb above the enclosure


----------



## gambitgareth (Sep 18, 2011)

i use my normal radiator- its on in the day off at night,, if its b smithi i wouldnt bother buying either - you may want to look at more specific heating arrangements when mating but the temp you need you can find by google searching their natural habitat, the affect of too hot conditions are worse than too cold in most examples


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

I wouldn't bother unless your house is a fridge in winter.


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

Unless you live in an igloo then there's no need for extra heating, my spiders are in a warm room and the temp is between 20-25*C and none of them have heat mats, I only use these with my snakes.


----------



## HustleBones (Mar 19, 2013)

I don't bother with any extra heating for my T's as the room they're in stays at 24C so no need.

If the room they are in is considerably warm I wouldn't bother with a heatmat.


----------



## sage999 (Sep 21, 2008)

As above. Absolutely no need for extra heating. Remember that in the wild these creatures burrow to great depths to escape the heat. Mimicking the ambient temperatures of their natural habitat with no means of escaping them can do your specimen more harm than good.


----------



## Ribbens (Aug 4, 2010)

I got hold of this DVD the other day, appears to be promoted by the BTS. I was quite shocked to see the lady adding a heat mat to a Smithi tank and also pouring water and spraying the substrate? She also recommended Bug Gel which from what I have seen on youtube and read elsewhere is not ideal. From what I have read Smithis like it dry?


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

They aren't a desert species. Their habitat has substantial rainfall for part of the year (which is important to remember if you are trying to breed them)

Brachypelma smithi


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

The winter months are the times when you need to look at temperatures. I think most people will be switching off heat mats now that the sun has arrived.
If you're breeding its a different matter but for now I'd wait til winter starts threatening us before heating again.
A heatmat under the enclosure is a definite no, this can cause burns to the tarantula and it poses a fire risk, put on the side of the enclosure if you are going to use one.


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

Poxicator said:


> A heatmat under the enclosure is a definite no, this can cause burns to the tarantula and it poses a fire risk, put on the side of the enclosure if you are going to use one.


Are we going to see the old "they dig to escape the heat" comments again?

It's not a definite "no" it's a "I wouldn't recommend it personally but then again some other keepers have done it for years without hassle". 

I'd personally never cover 100% of any side of a tank with a heatmat, but I'm sure others have and had no issues.


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

Its not whether the majority of people have had issues or not, its judged by what would occur if it went wrong. That's why we look left and right when we cross the road because when it goes wrong the implications are quite serious.

Ive seen burns to tarantula abdomens caused by burns.
Ive seen faunariums that have caught fire due to heatmats short circuiting.
And Ive experienced (or more so my daughter has) glass tanks cracking due to heat mats under the enclosure.

So, its merely being a little prudent.


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

Poxicator said:


> Its not whether the majority of people have had issues or not, its judged by what would occur if it went wrong. That's why we look left and right when we cross the road because when it goes wrong the implications are quite serious.


Argh, health and safety! 

My point being, that you have to look beyond "heat mat + base = ". We've discussed this before, so I won't re-run over it, but there are lots of cracks in the rationale, I think, in the heatmat on base = doom argument. 

I do wonder if glass tanks crack only if the heat mat is 100% under the tank, or if some is left uncovered?

Anyway....side or base - I'd suggest ever covering 100% of the tank with it. Gradients are friends.


----------

